# Should I buy a Baneblade??



## Keikan300 (Aug 25, 2010)

I posted this originally on DakkaDakka, but I also wanted to get the opinions of all the other Heretics out there.

I would like to get some feedback from you on whether or not I should ask Santa for the Baneblade Super-heavy tank model for Christmas. 

I currently have a pretty good sized Word Bearers army (@ 1800 pts) and I have been looking at adding some armor to the army. I want to add a Predator to the army. ( I plan on using a lot of magnets and making it completely convertible. Predator --> Rhino --> Razorback) 

I must say that my first choice would be to add a Chaos Warhound from Forgeworld, but since it is a *little* out of my price range (Waiting for GW to make a plastic one!!!), I have been toying with the idea of adding a Baneblade. (or variant thereof)_ 

The question is this.... 

* Do any of you field a Baneblade and in what size armies?? I mostly play on a 4x6 table (Realm of Battle) and the armies are usually around 1500-1800 pts. 
* Would the Baneblade be a waste? *I have never played Apocolypse* and I doubt I will. My opponent is usually my son. He wants a Black Legion army. ... he's also 6 y/o 

Please let me know your thoughts on adding a Super-Heavy tank to an army and also, if YES.. then which variant is considered the best and why.

I am seriously looknig for feedback as to whether or not to spend the money and if it is really worth it.

Thank you...


----------



## OrkByTheGraceOfGork (Jun 9, 2010)

Every home should have a Baneblade no matter what the reason. Buy it you won't regret. k:

OBGOG


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Super heavies are not a good idea in a 1500pt game, they really need apoc sized

However if you want a baneblade, get one. Its a cool tank


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

asking if a baneblade is worth it or not is a pointless question.

baneblades are created for apocawank, apocashit is made for fun, not to decide if something is worth it or not.

the answer to your question then is a further wuestion
do you like the look of the baneblade?
if the answer is yes, you buy one, if the answer is no, you don't buy one.

that seriously is the only thing you need to consider, not knowing how "worth it" it is like some competitive asswipe who ruined apocavomit.

and the best variant is the one that looks nicest to you.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Do you want one? If you do, buy it.


----------



## Keikan300 (Aug 25, 2010)

Stella Cadente said:


> asking if a baneblade is worth it or not is a pointless question.
> 
> baneblades are created for apocawank, apocashit is made for fun, not to decide if something is worth it or not.
> 
> ...


 
Well... that sums it up pretty well. :grin:

I am not asking this question from a "most bang for the buck" point of view. Simply one of conservation of resources. I am married with two (2) children and my gaming hobby has been greatly reduced. I was simply asking for some input as to whether or not the tank was something that was worth adding to an army.... or if it would be better to buy two (2) smaller tanks. 

Yeah... it looks really cool... but so do the Forge World Titans. I REALLY hope that GW starts to produce plastic versions of them soon.



As you can see the re


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Keikan300 said:


> I was simply asking for some input as to whether or not the tank was something that was worth adding to an army


looking badass=worth adding


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Baneblades are best used in Apocalypse battles. They are over powered in normal scale (1500 - 2000pts) battles.
You can get one, as Stella said: its an aesthetic decision as well.
But not really 'useful' in game unless you decide you are going to play Apocalypse scale battles.

I personally prefer the Stormblade Variant.

SGMAlice


----------



## Keikan300 (Aug 25, 2010)

Stormblade huh? I'll have to look at that. 

Thanks for the reply. I think that it would look really cool.... I have a feeling this is going to come down to a coin toss.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

stormblade is old hat now, everyone and there dog has a stormblade.

go with a stormsword, an absolute badass of a tank
or a banesword, the next step in self propelled artillery


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Baneblade is a simply stunning model and its a show case of what GW are capable of if they put there minds to it, it also goes together like a dream, i do advise buying some clippers to go with it, my brother did all his removal of parts from the sprues with a craft knife and almost died of blood loss and several donkeys were caught up in the mayhem and are sadly no longer with us.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Let me ask you something. Why should you not buy a Baneblade? :grin:

Check out the Khorne Hellhammer in our sig for some great Baneblade conversion ideas. Painted pics will be updated soon!


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Keikan300 said:


> I would like to get some feedback from you on whether or not I should ask Santa for the Baneblade Super-heavy tank model for Christmas.


Well, asking an imaginary character for a toy model is a bit silly. I mean really, you'd be better off taking a shit in one hand and making a wish in the other, see which one fills up first. :biggrin:

Best bet is to man up and buy the thing if you want it. To hell with the wife and kids and imaginary figments of your imagination, grab sack and shell out the cash. 

If you want one and have the disposable income to waste on it, then go for it. If it will make your kids and wife go hungry or not have electricity for a month, I would strongly reconsider.




bitsandkits said:


> and several donkeys were caught up in the mayhem and are sadly no longer with us.












(B&K, you saw that coming a mile away didn't you?)


----------



## Keikan300 (Aug 25, 2010)

DestroyerHive said:


> Why should you not buy a Baneblade? :grin:


 Well.. I have no problem with buying it... but if I was going to spend that much money... I figured that I would like to get something that is going to get some use. 
I would really like to use a Baneblade, as it is an incredible showpiece (and I have some interesting ideas for conversions) , but I doubt that I would have the ability/opportunity to field it.... which would make it a really expensive shelf-warmer.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Unforgiven302 said:


> (B&K, you saw that coming a mile away didn't you?)


Methinks we all did and i'm sure he does it on purpose 



Keikan300 said:


> Well.. I have no problem with buying it... but if I was going to spend that much money... I figured that I would like to get something that is going to get some use.
> I would really like to use a Baneblade, as it is an incredible showpiece (and I have some interesting ideas for conversions) , but I doubt that I would have the ability/opportunity to field it.... which would make it a really expensive shelf-warmer.


Yep. Unless Aesthetics are worth the money to you then methinks it will be useless. You really should give Apocalypse a go some time. Its A lot of fun, Frantic and gets rather dramatic at times too.

SGMAlice


----------



## Keikan300 (Aug 25, 2010)

I'd really like to try Apoc.. but I just don't seem to be able to get the time to get to a store where I can play it. 

I am starting to lean towards playing skip-it on the tank...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Keikan300 said:


> I'd really like to try Apoc.. but I just don't seem to be able to get the time to get to a store where I can play it.
> 
> I am starting to lean towards playing skip-it on the tank...


If the purchase needs to be used then i would go for two smaller tanks like the demolisher or hell hound, that way you can use them in standard games or maybe even the death strike.
But the baneblade is a very serious model and would likely encourage you to investigate playing apocalypse and maybe motivate you to use it.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

^ Listen to him! He knows what he's talking about!! XD
I was going to say the same thing  Best not to repeat.

SGMAlice


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

If you're never going to play Apocalypse I don't think the Baneblade's worth buying. It's a cool model no doubt, but a bit expensive for a display model (at least for me).


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

i second katie...

unfortunately


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

And I...third(?) katie


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I don't forth her, as if possible you could find the rules for the baneblade from an old imperial armour volume 1 for use in basic 40k, 600pts+ of waste, but fun waste as it only churns out the firepower of 3 leman russ and costs more, but it means basic 40k usage..


----------



## VaeVictis99 (Aug 31, 2010)

Bought one a while ago just because I loved the model. Now I'm building an Imperial Guard army and it will look nice sitting next to them for pics. Game use, probably won't use it.

Awesome model though, definitely gets some oohs and ahhs from people.


----------



## Keikan300 (Aug 25, 2010)

VaeVictis99 - A lot of people seem to say the same thing. Looks cool, but you don't get a lot of use. That to me is a negative.. If I get the model, I want to field it.


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

the BaneBlade is an awesome tank. go for it.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

you can always use it in non-apoc games, just make up some senarios up, eg;

1) your enemy has to kill the baneblade before it comes fully online, it starts with all its wepons shut down and unable to move. every turn, roll for each weapon and for its engine, on a +5 it becomes oporational. you play with a 1500pt force(including the baneblade), your opponent uses 2000pts, to represent how powerful the damn thing is 

2) baneblade starts in the middle of the board, no side owns it or controlls it. the two sides race to get to it to 'turn it on'. you do this by holding it like an objective for a turn. once turned on, its fully operational D:

those are a couple i thought up off the top of my head. with a little creativity you can think up endless scenarios to use it in small-ish games


p.s. you could play a scenario where your opponents force all has 'without number' to represent an endless tide, you simple have to see how long you can survive using only the baneblade


----------



## The Boz (Aug 16, 2010)

...or just field it with a tax


----------



## Yllib Enaz (Jul 15, 2010)

Or use the scenario from the battle missions book, course then you would need to buy another two baneblades...


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

i have a baneblade varrient and its been sitting in a showcase a t my local shop for 2 years now, i used it one time in a apoc battle but havent used it since the first month i got it. it looks awesome though, thats why its in the show case. but the tank is alright. i personally like fielding tons of daemon princes on apoc because if its a team game i can cheese out my teamates firing. oh god i had 12 lashes on the board 1 time and the other guy had 3 squads of vindicator line breakers formations. Get the tank if you want to just look at becasue you will never use it.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

As mentioned before it is a magnificent model. I bought two and converted the second to a stormsword. I have a titan and 6 other superheavies. Never used any of them, loved building them all and they look great in the display case. However there are plans for an apoc game on the way.

My suggestion though. Do something really chaosy with it. Tower of skulls, plague tower of nurgle or a plaguereaper. Make it really worthwhile.


----------



## Keikan300 (Aug 25, 2010)

shaantitus said:


> As mentioned before it is a magnificent model. I bought two and converted the second to a stormsword. I have a titan and 6 other superheavies. Never used any of them, loved building them all and they look great in the display case. However there are plans for an apoc game on the way.
> 
> My suggestion though. Do something really chaosy with it. Tower of skulls, plague tower of nurgle or a plaguereaper. Make it really worthwhile.


Wow!!! That is a serious chunk of cash!!

As I stated before.. I am not really in a position to spend a lot of cash on a model that just sits on a shelf. I would love to get the Chaos Warhound, but the price is just a little too steep. If I win the lottery, I can guarantee you that I will be ordering one. Until then.... 

As far as the Baneblade goes, I wanted to get one and hoped on using it on the battlefield, but with the restrictions on whether or not you can actually use it in a normal game... I now have reservations on whether or not I will get one. Almost everybody says the same thing.. They are a great model... Of that I am sure, but then the follow-up is that hardly anybody fields them. To me that is a huge waste. I think that buying a Chaos Predator and a Vindicator might be a more wise choice.


----------



## Griffin99 (Sep 12, 2010)

I think that if you go a head and get it, even though you may not use it right away, your circumstances in life will change a bit and you will find opportunities down the road to use it/get motivated to get into Apocalypse or create your own scenario in which to use it. Just because you won't use it right away doesn't mean that you won't a short ways down the road.

Besides, having kids myself, I find that they will always remember building it with you and it becomes a fond Dad/Child time building it together. I know that has been the case for me and my kids.

For what it is worth. :grin:

Griffin99


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Keikan300 said:


> If I win the lottery, I can guarantee you that I will be ordering one. Until then.....


One?!!

I'd order an entire fricking Legion :biggrin:

SGMAlice


----------

